# What is Dieter?



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

So, my Dieter's history is completely unknown to us. We had to trap him and have no background on what types of lines he could be from. We've heard German Show, but I think he's a mix of decently bred American lines (more tan vs. red, very little roach in his back, decent head) with some German show mixed. I don't have a good stacked photo, but let me know what you guys think! I can get one tonight if you want.














































(This is a really old body shot)


















Thanks!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is handsome


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you! I know he is! I can't believe someone threw him out. I'm pretty sure he was not a cheap pup to purchase, but you know what they say - one man's trash is another man's treasure. This boy is for sure a treasure!! 

I just wish I knew more about his background. He's incredibly handler sensitive (almost too much - shuts down with a hard correction), and a little spooky, but he does recover nicely. Part of the reason I think he is decently bred is that he recovered really nicely from being on his own from 6 months to when he was a year old. You would think he would have all these issues, but he really doesn't. The worst thing we still need to work on his is on-leash reactivity. But even that is going really nicely. He's also a total couch potato, which I love!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I agree not matter what bloodline he is from that is one handsome dog. My honest guess would be American line BYB, so to speak. There are people out there with AM lines who don't show and haven't gotten the over angulated rear end.

My Chey is part what people will call BYB and German Showlines, she is one of my better dogs. Loves to track, no nerve problems.

Cudos to you and your son.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

What makes you think BYB? I'm not offended at all, just curious.

I hope you mean Dieter is my son...the guy in the pic is my BF


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Dieter is handsome, whatever he is. 

I have a girl with a similar history. No clue who she is or where she comes from before she was found at 6 months old living on the street. She had some fear issues at first and we suspected she was beaten. Six years later, you'd never know she had a rough start in life. Never had a more loyal obedient dog than Morgan, my $5 bitch.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I also see American lines too and agree that he is probably the product of someone's nicely bred "backyard" breeding. My mother used to show her GSDs in conformation and obedience and now, at her age, does neither. She still has very nice dogs and has American-bred dogs, an East German dog and several German show line dogs too. Many would consider her a backyard breeder since she no longer titles her dogs, however, she does OFA her adults, sells all puppies with a contract, assists rescue efforts and takes back any dogs that the owners can no longer keep. Her goal is to produce loving family companions and has a good strong record of producing solid family dogs as well as those used in search and rescue, drug detection, competitive obedience, agility and rally. 

Being the product of a backyard breeding/breeder does not always mean that the dog is poorly bred or lacking in the standard of the breed.

Shannon


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LuvsDieterThank you! I know he is! I can't believe someone threw him out. I'm pretty sure he was not a cheap pup to purchase, but you know what they say - one man's trash is another man's treasure. This boy is for sure a treasure!!


Absolutely!!!








He will be fine it will take time but eventually he will come around.
remember he was by himself for a long period of time.
All good things come to those who wait!!
Congrats and who care about his past he has a wonderful future ahead of him!!!!








He has a great home and people to love him! He will be fine


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Very true. I feel like he's very close to the standard, just not quite there. His colors could be richer, he's a little taller and heavier than the standard and I'm sure other things that a more trained eye could see.

Can you believe this?? - when we first had Dieter, he wasn't neutered yet. I was taking him out for a walk and some dumb a** off the street coming running over to us with his GSD. At this point, Dieter HATED other dogs. I'm trying to hang on to him, and get in front of him while he's barking, hackling and growling at the man and the dog. All the while, I'm yelling at the dude to back off b/c D does not like other dogs. Come to find out, this dude's bitch was in HEAT and he was asking me if he could breed her to Dieter right there!!! In the Marathon parking lot!! I had a few choice words for him and walked off. Gah, what a nightmare that could have been!


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: littledmc
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LuvsDieterThank you! I know he is! I can't believe someone threw him out. I'm pretty sure he was not a cheap pup to purchase, but you know what they say - one man's trash is another man's treasure. This boy is for sure a treasure!!
> ...


Oh I know he'll come around. After almost 3 years of hard work with him, we're finally at the point in his training where we are ready to start searching for a puppy or bring foster dogs into the house and feel confident that D will be a good and guiding influence. He's just such a good boy


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have seen some real nice looking "BYB" bred dogs, I am pretty sure there is one I go past on my way to town, he is a nice looking dog. Not everyone who doesn't title their dogs breeds junk. Some people do the OFA, but unfortunately they aren't the norm. Titles aren't the end all just a tool to guage the dog.

Dieter looks like he is a lot of fun and has a fun personality.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd guess he was the result of companion/pet breeding. From all you've posted about him I'd further guess it was either a very fortuitous breeding, or a quality breeding, ie a knowledgeable breeder with clear goals & decent breeding stock that generally produces sound, handsome dogs with respectable temperaments.


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: RubyTuesdayI'd guess he was the result of companion/pet breeding. From all you've posted about him I'd further guess it was either a very fortuitous breeding, or a quality breeding, ie a knowledgeable breeder with clear goals & decent breeding stock that generally produces sound, handsome dogs with respectable temperaments.


That's what I tend to think. Someone obviously had goals in mind when he was bred - otherwise, we just got insanely lucky! Really, it doesn't matter to me if he was bred from Martian GSDs, because he's perfect for us and I truly believe that he was sent to us and we were sent to him. We could have had so many issues with him, but we didn't. You would think he would have been food aggressive after eating out of the trash - never has been! He's been gentle with our cats from day 1 - I'm sure he's eaten small animals, but he's always known the difference. He LOVES children and old people. He just knows that he has to be different with them. He's protective our our house, but once he knows that we have invited these people in, he's a complete lover. Plus, if I do say so myself, he's got an AWESOME head. I call him my buckethead







And those deep, brown eyes. So much soul in there, but it's been awesome bringing out the puppy in him. It took us 6 months to teach him the fun of toys! (still doesn't get the concept of fetch, but that's OK.)

If his breeder was a "quality" BYB, I wonder if they worry about him or wonder where he is now. I haven't seen any other GSDs like him in our area, so it's not like I could figure it out from there.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

His head looks all German Show line to me. Ambred ears are straighter and usually pointed at the tip not blunt like his are. Handsome boy











Cherri


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: EastGSDHis head looks all German Show line to me. Ambred ears are straighter and usually pointed at the tip not blunt like his are. Handsome boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! I love playing with his ears because they are so velvety and soft. BF can do this weird ear squish/rubbing this with the palm of his hand that D loves. He'll push his head and ears into BF's palm, then make these little moaning noises. so cute!









There's something about those GSDs and their expressive ears. You can tell every emotion in his head through those ears. My personal favorite are "waking up" ears - they're still out sideways, like the Flying Nun.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

He might have some German showline, but the pigment isn't deep enough for German Showline. While he might have some in the background there is AM line (not AM lines like you see in the ring). I am looking at the whole dog not just his ears. 

He really seems to have a nice personality, that is a joy not matter what gene pool the dog came from.

Val


----------

